# Another newbie from the US :)



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi! My name is Mari and I am located in Michigan, USA. I've been checking this forum out for a bit now and have decided to make it 'official'. lol Everyone here seems really great and seems to have a lot of the same values and ideas about their fancy mice as well as other pets as I do.

I have had mice on and off for years. I got back into them again about a year ago. I started with a trio (a broken black/tan buck, a red/black American brindle doe, and a PEW doe) and I decided to start a small pet-breeding program and to use the pinkies that I cull to supplement the diet of my Leopard Geckos, which I also breed. I take very good care of my mice and by no means regard them as 'feeders'. They are my beloved little pets. I just see no reason to waste the babies that I need to remove for my does' well being. I know some people are sensitive to this issue, however it seems many here are very understanding about this. One of the big reasons I think this is the place for me.  I don't take it lightly, by any means! I now have in the neighborhood of about 30 mice! :lol:

As mentioned above, I also breed many different morphs of Leopard Geckos (Enigmas, Mack Snows, Raptors, Tremper Albinos/Giants, Tangerines, etc.). I'm up to about 60 of them right now, as it's hatching season.  I also have 6 dogs atm. One of my passions is showing Great Danes (harlequins and mantles) in conformation and I am also active in rescue. I currently have 2 fosters. A blue bitch that we rescued in January and a black bitch pup from a litter that she had 9 days after rescuing her. Add to the managerie 6 cats that I rescued and bottle-fed as babies, some freshwater and marine fish, and one very understanding fiance and I think that about sums it up!


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh! I forgot about my Crested Geckos! Don't tell them that!


----------



## YakiNori (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey, welcome!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi and welcome,you sound busy...


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank u everyone! Yeah, my critters keep me pretty busy. It would be a boring life without them, certainly! 

I was always the child that my Mom would have to check my pockets on coming into the house as they were always full of frogs, turtles, snakes, and whatever else I could find and try to bring home and keep! lol My poor Mom! I'm certain she's glad I have my own house now! :lol:


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

hey  welcome to the forum x would love to see some pics of all these animals of urs x


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome Mari, I would very much love to see some pics of your critters, esp the scaly ones


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi,Welcome to our forum


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you, everyone, for being so kind and welcoming! This is such a great, informative forum with so many wonderful, knowledgable people that are more than happy to help! I'm so glad I found it!


----------

